# Corn Syrup, When To Add?



## spankyofoz (22/4/04)

Hi. I'm new to this brewing business, but enjoying things immensely so far. I was lucky to stumble upon this site, and have learnt so much already.

ok, enough brown-nosing, onto the question (I tried to search for this, but couldnt find anything).

I have just bottled my 3rd brew, a guinness style stout. The recipie called for the addition of 250g of corn syrup 24 hours prior to bottling. I know that corn syrup adds body, mouthfeel and some slight flavour. But the timing puzzled me, although even the packet seemed to support this theory.
I am wondering why you cant add this initially? Does it affect flavours etc etc?

What % of fermentables is in corn syrup? I was worried about adding too much so close to bottling, and having bottles go bang. After the brew sat in secondary for 2 weeks, I added the corn syrup, then bottled 24 hours later. I primed the bottles with the coopers drops, using only 1 per 740ml plastic bottle, instead of the recommended 2. (yes, I'm getting around to bulk priming soon). After that length of time would the yeast still be active enough to cope with this addition of fermentables?

Any explanation as to the timing and advisiability of this would be greatly appreciated, Thanks


----------



## PostModern (23/4/04)

Hi Spanky,

Welcome to AHB. About time you left that bunch of well meaning amatuers at OCAU to themselves 

My advice, as you know, would be to _never_ add corn syrup to your beer. If you want some more body, steep some crystal malt in some hot (not boiling) water for half an hour then strain the liquid into your boil pot.


----------



## SJW (23/4/04)

And feed the carbonation drops to next doors dog. NEVER NEVER use em, they suck. Unless you like COKE!


----------



## Murray (23/4/04)

SJW said:


> And feed the carbonation drops to next doors dog. NEVER NEVER use em, they suck. Unless you like COKE!


 Actually, I think they blow (really really bad pun).


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/4/04)

To reply to the original question:
You can add the corn syrup whenever you like and when I used to use it I mixed it up with everything else at the start.
It is pretty close to 0% fermentable which is why you can add it just before bottling without being concerned about bombs.
Yes after 2 weeks in secondary there will be enough yeast around to eat the carbonation drops.

I think the reason HBS types suggest to put it in at the end is that it significantly raises the finishing gravity (since it doesnt ferment). So if you are used to a kit beer finishing at 1.006 or whatever, you can see the brew get to that point, know it is finished, than add the DCS which will raise the gravity back up.


----------



## RobW (23/4/04)

AFAIk corn syrup is almost 100% fermentable - about 99% dextrose. It's often recommended for bulk priming. Why you'd add it 24 hrs before bottling I'm not sure. Not really sure why you'd bother to use it at all - just prime with dextrose (chuck the carbonation drops).


----------



## johnno (23/4/04)

Those carbonation drops are good lollies. Remind me of the good old fashioned boiled style. ^_^


----------



## Kai (23/4/04)

I think that's corn sugar you're talking about, Ken. Corn syrup is maltodextrin.

Why do you not recommend using corn syrup, PoMo?


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/4/04)

The stuff they call corn sugar in the US is dextrose. The stuff they sell over here as dried corn syrup is maltodextrin. I reckon there must have been a few interesting beers around made in the US using aus recipes or made in Aus using US recipes.

If you want to brew with dextrose I can see the point of adding DCS, makes a big difference to head retention, although I never saw a big increase in mouthfeel. If you are brewing with malt I don't see any point.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (23/4/04)

Hahahaha guest lurker! I did once get confused by corn sugar/syrup.

I don't use either. I find dried corn syrup puts an ugly taste in the beer if added in quantity. So it is only 35% fermentable and thus adds body, so is crystal malt etc. beer is made from malt, not dextrose not DCS, add as much grain to your batches as you can!

hehhehe I do sell the stuff, but mainly to yuppies wanting the stuff as a source of carbohydrates to put in their protein shakes for after gym!


Jovial Monk


----------



## deebee (23/4/04)

I have put corn syrup/maltodextrin in a few stouts, just following recipes, but like everyone here has said, you are better off steeping about 250g each of crystal malt and roast barley for improved mouthfeel, head retention and flavour. 

Maltodextrin is certainly more straightforward than steeping, though, and gives lovely head. I just added it to the boil with the extracts and only ever used 150-250g per 23 litre batch.

And I second what everyone says about carbonation drops. One per big bott will be half as bad as two, but throw em away after this batch. They can turn a half-decent beer into a bad beer.


----------



## RobW (23/4/04)

It is confusing - I've seen US sites with corn syrup (no mention of dried or not) that claims to be nearly all dextrose & suitable for priming. I've also seen corn syrup that is supposed to be high in fructose. I think I need a beer. May as well have a decent reason for being confused.


----------



## PostModern (23/4/04)

Kai said:


> Why do you not recommend using corn syrup, PoMo?


 Corn in beer??? I think not.
(Long Live Rheinheitsgebbot!!!) 

I think just making beer with malt is better. I do use adjuncts in certain styles, like invert sugar or golden syrup in Belgians... etc. But adding maltodextrin to a brew purely coz it makes a thin watery beer thicker... no. It's better to use ingredients that add mouthfeel/body by their nature... such as malt.

However, I did bulk prime my last batch of House Bitter with dextrose, just to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## spankyofoz (24/4/04)

Thanks alot for the replies guys  Especially Guest Lurker with the comment about adding the corn syrup increasing the SG, and putting calculations out of whack. I've been wondering about that for weeks!

So I now have 2 ingredients to put on the blacklist, and its off the the HBS for some more malt to prime with. Is the going rate still approx 11g/litre?


----------



## deebee (24/4/04)

You can prime with malt extract if you like. It'll be about $2 worth of priming sugar. Or just use table sugar (~20c) or dextrose (~60c). Differences are probably small.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (24/4/04)

7g/bottle is the recommended rate for priming

You likely will not notice a difference in taste between table sugar, dextrose or malt, I mean, a tsp in a longneck?

But wheat malt extract will improve the head, and head rentention of your beer. Look up "bulk priming"

Jovial Monk


----------



## RobW (26/4/04)

The DCS thing was gnawing at me over the weekend so I trolled around & dug this up. Hope it explains things more clearly. 

View attachment Dried_corn_syrup.txt


----------



## spankyofoz (26/4/04)

thanks for the info guys 
Looks like I'll be picking up some wheat malt extract for my next batch


----------



## Jovial_Monk (27/4/04)

Have a look at your next packet of dried soup mix. yup, maltodextrin!

Contrary to the reference, DCs is often produced from tapioca. Any cheap source of starch will do. Yuck!

Jovial Monk


----------

